# [Question:] Can anybody provide me Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.appx



## mbjun (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello,

I seek for one dependency APPX package, what I didn't find in VS2015RTM.
Everybody has it installed on your W10Mobile.

Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.0_1.0.22929.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe.appx
alternative filenames:
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.0.appx
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.appx

In the APPX/ZIP there is ARM DLL called:
SharedLibrary.dll
...and manifests files

Anybody, who has this arm package, please reply, thanks...


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Sep 2, 2015)

I found some files on a forum earlier but no signs of Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework 1.0 ARM yet.... 

Can you tell me what are you going to do with that file? Trying some native tweak for Windows Mobile?




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## denisf1981 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is, but here's


----------



## snickler (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out what you're hoping to achieve with the .NET Native runtimes?


----------

